# Surgery update



## bellaboop (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Am writing this in my hospital bed as unfortunately they still haven't let me go home yet. Surgery was successful on Friday but my calcium levels have taken a huge dive and they don't seem to want to stabilise.

Surgeon thinks my parathyroid glands are still in shock and that they will pick up but no good so far. Started me with calcium pills (the huge horse ones) on Saturday and today they decided to use the IV. Have just finished my 3rd drip of the day!

Doctors are being wonderful and I can,t really complain but I could do without the 4am blood tests. Am so hoping to be going home soon

With all the fuss with the calcium my scar has kind of been forgotten about. It is still pretty swollen and black and blue but has not really been painful. I have only needed to take paracetamol for the first 2 days. The muscle cramps have been much worse.

Will hopefully update soon that all is well. Positive thinking and all that


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh...I sure hope they get you straightened out soon, bellaboop!

Hang in there!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Bella. Hope they get the calcium taken care of.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope your levels get stable soon! Mine dipped a little, but they did a bloodtest to check that my parathyroids were ok, and those levels were ok. It just took a few days for my calcium levels to rise again. I had to take high dose calcium until my follow up appt. (I took I think 2 600mg, 3 times a day once I was sent home.) They were HUGE. I cut them in half, and also found chewables. I took which ever I could tolerate each day. Thinking of you!


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

:hugs:

Good thoughts headed your way. Hope your levels get sorted out soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bellaboop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am writing this in my hospital bed as unfortunately they still haven't let me go home yet. Surgery was successful on Friday but my calcium levels have taken a huge dive and they don't seem to want to stabilise.
> 
> ...


No doubt this has been a totally unexpected event. Geez!! Poor kid!


----------



## Lumpy (Mar 31, 2013)

Bella let's keep tabs on each other.

I also had surgery Friday and also had post-op hypocalcemia.

...and my Dog's name is Bella


----------



## bellaboop (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes. 
Am glad to say that I am now resting at home after finally getting out of the hospital. 
Calcium levels are still too low and have to take Sandacol calcium supplements and One-alpha capsules for the next week before getting bloods done again but am so happy to be home. I don,t sleep very well in the hospital.
Feel very tired and am still tingling in my hands and feet but am hoping I will improve soon. Have been signed off work for 3 weeks so will take advantage and rest up.
Hope your calcium levels have improved too Lumpy and that your operation went well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bellaboop said:


> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes.
> Am glad to say that I am now resting at home after finally getting out of the hospital.
> Calcium levels are still too low and have to take Sandacol calcium supplements and One-alpha capsules for the next week before getting bloods done again but am so happy to be home. I don,t sleep very well in the hospital.
> Feel very tired and am still tingling in my hands and feet but am hoping I will improve soon. Have been signed off work for 3 weeks so will take advantage and rest up.
> Hope your calcium levels have improved too Lumpy and that your operation went well.


There is no place like home; glad you are there!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad you're home!


----------

